
Responsive design for email – the largest mobile audience - joshuacc
http://wildbit.com/blog/2011/06/30/design-for-the-largest-mobile-audience-email-clients/
======
alexknowshtml
Any other good examples of responsive design used in emails?

~~~
joshuacc
There is this from Campaign Monitor:
[http://www.campaignmonitor.com/blog/post/3163/optimizing-
you...](http://www.campaignmonitor.com/blog/post/3163/optimizing-your-emails-
for-mobile-devices-with-media/)

